# Sierra by Forest River



## MBPB (May 18, 2003)

We are looking at a Sierra T25FLS with a Northwest Package. We are unfamilar with this company. We are wondering if this is a reputable company and a well built trailer. We are retired and want to make sure of our purchase. Appreciate any advise. Also, what would a good vehicle be to pull this trailer (Axle Wt. 5754, Hitch Wt. 791, GVWR is 10,951) Thanks again.


----------



## KrazyJay (Aug 5, 2003)

Sierra by Forest River

We have a Rockwood Roo TT, also made by Forest River, and have had no problems other than the kids are out growing the trailer. A few minor cosmetic repairs is all I have had to do, the corner molding started falling off, but I have taken it on some VERY rough roads looking for the good fishing spots.  :laugh: 

Forest River's web site is http://forestriverinc.com/

Jay


----------



## faceit1 (Aug 8, 2003)

Sierra by Forest River

We are the owners of a Surveyor by Forest River, Travel Trailer, 23ft.  We have had some minor problems also, leaks in the tent, trim replaced.  But over all it has been quite good, enough room for growing kids, which I have.  I was told by the salesman that the person who designed the travel trailers for Bantam Trail Lites and Trail Crusiers now works for Forest River.  I do not think it would be a bad purchase.  It tows very well and is lite weight.  This is our third camper.  I like this one the best!


----------

